# Se puede hacer una fuente de 12V dc sin traformador ?



## hernando2999 (Ene 18, 2006)

Necesito me den una orientacion de como obtener 12v de la red de 120v sin transformador... he visto unos arreglos con condensador...y resistencia pero solo puedo obtener unos miliamperios... la idea es obtener unos 500ma a 1000 miliamperios... saben de algun metodo economico y que me cumpla con estas necesidades ?? 

saludos


*PELIGRO:* usted estará manejando corriente de la red electrica por lo que se expone a daños perjudiciales para su salud e integridad fisica. Se recomienda la supervicion de personal tecnico calificado. Si no posee conocimientos suficientes no realice éste aparato. Ya que además todo lo que conecte aquí estará electrificado.  .


----------



## Xtereo (Ene 18, 2006)

Aumentando la capacitancia del condensador de paso se logra una mayor corriente, pero eso hace poco practico el circuito, ya que el condensador termina constando mas que el transformador que reemplaza.

Suerte.


----------



## hernando2999 (Ene 18, 2006)

Es verdad... de nada valdria aumentar el valor del capacitor y asi mismo el precio de todo ... para esa gracia mejor pondria un transformador...... pero bueno como esa no es la idea..... que tal si hago un divisor de voltage con dos resistencias de potencia....... saldria igualmente costos ????...... o que tal si pongo un regulador de voltage .... de potencia .... de esos que se utilizan en las fuentes variables.......   

pdt: (un dato) hay un integrado que se conecta a los 120v y entrega 12v pero poca corriente..... esto es en pocas palabras un regulador de voltage....


----------



## Kingland (Feb 4, 2006)

hernando2999 dijo:
			
		

> Es verdad... de nada valdria aumentar el valor del capacitor y asi mismo el precio de todo ... para esa gracia mejor pondria un transformador...... pero bueno como esa no es la idea..... que tal si hago un divisor de voltage con dos resistencias de potencia....... saldria igualmente costos ????...... o que tal si pongo un regulador de voltage .... de potencia .... de esos que se utilizan en las fuentes variables.......
> 
> pdt: (un dato) hay un integrado que se conecta a los 120v y entrega 12v pero poca corriente..... esto es en pocas palabras un regulador de voltage....



Dinos el modelo, que me lo apuntare. Por cierto, visto alguno para 220v ?

Algunas veces he necesitado y tengo algunas ideas donde aplicarlo, por ejemplo en en pequeños circuitos con un 12F683 con un consumo que no llega a los 10mA para incrustarlos dentro de un interruptor de luz domestico de pared.


----------



## Xtereo (Feb 4, 2006)

Kingland dijo:
			
		

> Dinos el modelo, que me lo apuntare. Por cierto, visto alguno para 220v ?
> 
> Algunas veces he necesitado y tengo algunas ideas donde aplicarlo, por ejemplo en en pequeños circuitos con un 12F683 con un consumo que no llega a los 10mA para incrustarlos dentro de un interruptor de luz domestico de pared.



El diagrama del circuito lo encuentras en la seccion de documentación. Y como dices,
las aplicaciones se ajustan a la corriente que el circuito puede suministrar.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-poder-sin-transformador-380/


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 31, 2006)

Algunas cosa que noto en la fuente de la documentación:
1) Si el diodo zener es de 1W a lo sumo se le sacan al circuito:
5v 200mA
12v 83mA
24v 42mA

2) La impedancia del condensador C1 se calcula como 1/2.Pi.f.C donde f es 50 o 60 hz y C=0.00000039F osea:
8162 Ohm para 50 hz
6801 Ohm para 60 hz
El condensador de 390nF esta bien para 110v 60Hz.
Sugiero uno de 220nF (14.468 Ohm) para una aplicación de 220v 50Hz. Asi en ambos casos se obtiene un resultado similar.

3) ¿Diodos 4007? 400v 7A es como mucho, prefiero que se quemen los diodos del puente asi el circuito queda abierto en caso de corriente extrema. Sugiero 1N4001 nomás.

4) Ya que hay nodos de igual potencial, tranquilamente se pueden reemplazar 2 diodos del puente rectificador por Zeners por el módico costo de 0.6v, asi cuando un Zener falla el circuito queda abierto y no se quema mas nada. Esta mod reemplaza tambien al Zener solitario.


----------



## cliche (Ene 19, 2007)

existen cantidades de fuentes dentro de las cuales estan la que tu dices 
es verdad se pueden emplear pero estas son de corriente muy limirada me refiero dentro de los 40ma y a lo mejor un poco mas 

se ocupan 4diodos a lñs cuales tendrias que calcular le unos 2000v de piv

y que aguante 2A o mas luego va un filtro si la quires normal o dos en serie si lo quieress dual donde en el centro iria la tierra 
despues un zener de 12v u luego uno o dos filtros de unos 100uf i listo pero vuelvo a repetirte la corriente es muy limitada 
si el consumo es mas que lo que te digo te quemas el zener y luego toda la masa pasa directo y explotaria de inmediato el circuito

ojalas cuidate 
ojalas te sirva el consejo


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 22, 2007)

he encontrado esta pero no especifica si a la salida se le podrá poner un zener de 12v.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about566.html

tambien se dice que hay una fuente en la pagina de microchip pero yo no la he encontrado.

si alguien puede aportar algo más, sería bueno.


----------



## JV (Ene 24, 2007)

Una muy completa información al respecto:

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_reg_con_zener.asp


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 25, 2007)

he estado viendo esto:


http://www.josepino.com/circuits/transformerless_power_supplyhttp://www.josepino.com/circuits/index.pl?transformadorrmerless_power_supply.jpc

y me ha surgido la siguiente duda:

podría colocarse la resistencia del zener justo despues de la fuente (antes del puente rectificador)?


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 26, 2007)

podrían ser las resistencias rodeadas en rojo las limitadoras del zener? o las limitadoras del zener deben ir despues del puente de diodos.

sl2


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ene 26, 2007)

Hola, esta este post de Mamu

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about3481.html

Saludos


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 27, 2007)

black_flowers dijo:
			
		

> podrían ser las resistencias rodeadas en rojo las limitadoras del zener? o las limitadoras del zener deben ir despues del puente de diodos.
> 
> sl2




Hey, hola...   Sabeis si las resistencias limitadoras del zener pueden ir antes del puente de diodos??


----------



## mabauti (Ene 27, 2007)

> Hey, hola... Sabeis si las resistencias limitadoras del zener pueden ir antes del puente de diodos??


 No, no deben de ir alli, porque son las que te forman una impedancia en CA


----------



## black_flowers (Ene 29, 2007)

ese montaje ya se ha citado más veces en este post, y le faltan dos resistencias, una para descargar el condensador de .39 y la otra que es la resistencia limitadora del zéner. Por lo tanto olvídate de este circuito, lo que estoy es intentando averiguar es un poco como funcionan este tipo de fuentes, y que así queden algo más claras en este foro. Entonces me voy a volver a remitir al montaje de más arriba: Si las resistencias de 10K no son las limitadoras del zéner... entonces qué función tienen en el circuito? No deberían de ir en serie con un condensador?


----------



## JV (Ene 30, 2007)

Hola black_flowers, las resistencias podrian estar en serie con el capacitor, pero si prestas atensión vas a ver que "estan" en serie, la circulacion de corriente atravieza las 2 ramas, asi que la caida de tension se da de todas formas.

Saludos...


----------



## beehard (Ene 31, 2007)

el circuito de cliche, se puede alterar cambiando el capacitor de entrada por uno de 1uf de 500 volts y tendrías mas corriente, todas las fuentes de ese tipo tienen que usar carga siempre que se conecten por que sino quemas el zener, no es como dijeron que si consumis mas de 20mA se quema el zener, lo que pasa es que si consumis mas en el cap de entrada cae mas tensión tal es asi que no te queda tension para que el zener entregue a la carga, o sea que si regulas a 12 Volts y consumis mas de la cuenta la tensión de salida será de 7volts es como ejemplo, pero no explota nada. Por que el cap de entrada es una resistencia que limita la corriente que esta dada por la siguiente formula: 1/(2 x pi x F(hz) x C(faradio)) = resistencia del cap en alterna. Espero que les encuentren sentido a mis palabras


----------



## oscar_555 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ahí va una que va medio bien, la tensión de salida dependerá del zener que uses y, si quieres mucho lo que vayas a enchufar detrás yo te recomiendo poner dos en paralelo, porsiaca, va bien, yo tengo montadas y funcionando 24/7 desde hace diez años y no dicen ni pío
NOTA: Si veis algún componenete que parece superfluo es de seguridad


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2008)

hola, creo que deberias hacerle un poco mas de caso a los consejos que te ponen y pensar mas tranquilo.

una fuente a capacitor o sea sin transformador. O SEA usando un capacitor no tiene aislacion de 220v y vas a manejar cosas metalicas creo.

POR OTRO LADO no son para mucha corriente.
Y POR OTRO LADO MAS .........vas a usar un cable......si , un cable para que le lleguen 220v ! asi que si va ese aparato a un cable me pregunto yo:

por que no usas un transformador a 12v o a 24vCA y lo dejas donde no te moleste , tiras el cable de baja tension o sea la salida del transformador (de igual modo que tiras el cable de 220v en la opcion"peligrosa" ) y listo , ya en tu aparato te manejas a partir de esa CA de baja tension, digamos que tu proyecto no tendra un transformador en su interior (si afuera) y asi cero peligro, cero riesgo y tension mas segura y estable.
, es mas, hasta el puente de diodos lo pones afuera , que el cable mande CC ya rectificada y filtrada y dentro del equipo solo bajas la tension donde hace falta.

digo, no ?


----------



## electroaficionado (May 13, 2008)

Estoy de acuerdo con fernandob, Me parece que para hacer un brazo robotico no es aconsejable poner una fuente sin aislación.
Además si va a alimentar varios motores, tendria que dar una potencia no tan baja y no es la especialidad de estas fuentes.
Si no sabes realmente lo que estas haciendo, coloca el transformador al lado del enchfe, y continuale con 24, 12 o lo que te venga en gana. El espacio no será mucho y lo ocuparás en otro lado. Creo que la seguridad prima en este caso.


----------



## israeline (May 17, 2008)

creo que tienen razón en cuanto a la seguridad, pero optaré por utilizar la fuente rectificada, puesto que no soy yo el que pone las condiciones del diseño del brazo sino de mi profesor, que es quien no quiere que utilicemos el transformador.... (aunque yo opino lo mismo, es más viable y seguro..) pero bueno, si quiero pasar la materia tengo que apegarme a las condiciones que me impone mi profesor...

Muchísimas gracias a todos y espero poder ayudarlos despúes....

Ahora, si no es mucha molestia, me podrían aconcejar cómo hacer también un pequeño carrito que siga la luz? utilzando fotoresistencias como los sensores de luz y motores a paso para el movimiento enfrente-atras, izquierda-derecha, muchas gracias...


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 25, 2008)

claro fer. pero la tension baja, y de corriente continua, deberia tener mucha intensidad, para que no se pierda a traves de los metros de cable.

con respecto a lo del robot buscador de luz. fijate que en el foro, ya hay algunos post. 

no abran post sin revisar en la web y en el foro!

aqui t paso los esquemas.


----------



## eb7ctx (May 25, 2008)

Buenas, no seré yo el que toque esa maquina..jajaja (ahora sin bromas) lo que pretendes es poner la red eléctrica en contacto directo con el manipulador, ese es un disparate y en casi todos los países del mundo esta prohibido, la tensión máxima de seguridad es de 48 voltios, a partir de esa tensión el riesgo de morir electrocutado es total, y como te dicen pon el transformador en otro sitio y manda la tensión rectificada por el cable y no mas de 48 voltios, solo te tienes que asegurar que la secion o diametro de dicho cable soporte la intensidad de la maquina (y un poco mas)


----------



## eb7ctx (May 25, 2008)

Por cierto....las fuentes de los ordenadores si llevan transformador todas las salidas que tu manipulas salen de un transformador que separa la entrada de la salida, te sugiero que revises el esquema de algún PC, la alta tensión de entrada una vez rectificada se aplica a un sistema de alimentación conmutada de alta frecuencia en un transformador, tu no aprecias la diferencia porque es distinto a los de 50 o 60 hercios de corriente alterna domestica, pero son transformadores igualmente, con menos tamaño y forma distinta, apropiados para la frecuencia que manejan. No toques dentro de la caja del PC, tiene tensiones de cerca de 300 voltios y en la parte de entrada no esta aislada de la red o sea de tierra (que es donde tiende a ir la corriente cuando tocas un polo de la red eléctrica)


----------



## fernandob (May 25, 2008)

un hoobista puede hacer LO QUE SE LE CANTE.
un alumno .....loq ue el profesor le diga ......aunque .....que venga la orden de un profesor no es ninguna garantia de nada.

pero en la calle se ven los pingos, donde se realizan equipos comerciales que tienen que seguir algunas normas y donde existen LEYES.

yo les dire algunos equipos con fuente a capacitor:

fotocelula
automatico de luces de escaleras.
sensores IR y reflectores con IR


fijense que todos estos son :
cajas de plastico que tienen solo accesibles las borneras y que trabajan en un sistema de 220v o sea que  el usualro se encuentra con:
una caja de material aislante.
bornes que sabe que tienen 220v....

cualquier otra cosa es UNA GUARANGADA , siempre en mi opinion.

si yo quiero hacer un sensor que detecta una puerta abrirse y esa puerta es de metal VA CON TRAFO, si sale un cablñe para un sensor o pulsador o lo que sea que SALE UN CABLE a pulsador , sensor, potenciometro, o pieza que va sobre algo metalico  va con transformador. .

cada quien puede hacer lo que se le venga en gana.
en electronica hay un asunto psicologico que yo lo vivi cuando empece:
querer hacer siempre lo mas chico, lo mas barato ......lo mas......

aunque el circuito consuma 1 mA cuando esta todo prendido , chillando y tirando los cuetes si es como puse atras VA CON TRAFO.

como decia un psicologo:
cada quien hace lo que se le canta........si vive en una isla desierta.

queres hacer un robot con piezas metalicas con una fuente a capacitor ?
dale nomas, vasta una sola falla, una sola situcacion para luego lamentarse.
no somos tarados porfiados que solo pensamos en que mi circuito es el mas chiquito o el que tiene esto o aquello mas original.
en 220v hay NORMAS , que se hicieron en base a ACCIDENTES.

si el profesor ese te manda diseñar algo de electronica CAGANDOSE en la seguridad primero preguntale si lo tuvo en cuenta y el por que y luego contanos a nosotros asi aprendemos un poco mas.

saludos


----------



## jesus112233 (Jun 17, 2008)

amigos, necesito una fuente de 12Vdc sin transformador.

el funcionamiento basico es el mismo para los diseños que vi en esta pagina, donde un capacitor por reactancia inductiva actua como una resistencia para bajar la tension, y luego se rectifica y se filtra, luego un diodo zener o cualquier regulador de voltaje; pero...

EL capacitor que debe bajar la tension me explota a los 5 seg de alimentar el circuito. la primera vez casi me saca un ojo de la cara. ja ja

primero use un capacitor electrolitico, y me explota

luego use uno no polarizado electrolitico, pero no obtengo voltaje ni corriente a la salida del mismo; y con un capacitor de poliester tampoco obtuve nada a la salida.

Mi pregunta es; *Que estoy haciendo mal? * 

le agradeceria cualquier ayuda que me puedan prestar, gracias


----------



## pepechip (Jun 17, 2008)

Tiene que ser un condensador no polarizado, ya que sino BUNNN
Mira la tension maxima de tu condensador, si trabajas a 220v deves de meter uno de 400v.

Con ese tipo de circuito se obtienen corrientes muy pequeñas, si tu circuito demanda mucha corriente la tension se te vendra abajo. Para corrientes mayores deves de emplear un transformador.

Si subes el esquema completo te podremos ayudar mejor


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2008)

Para esa aplicación necesitas un capacitor de poliéster y con aislación para 400V Mínimo
Y si en lugar de poner 1 de 1uF (Por ejemplo) pones 4 de 220nF en paralelo, mejor.
Si te explota yo no me hago responsable

Y recuerda el dicho de "pepechip", famoso filosofo español contemporáneo: "Si subes el esquema completo te podremos ayudar mejor"


----------



## jesus112233 (Jun 17, 2008)

amigos, este es el circuito que monte:


----------



## fernandob (Jun 17, 2008)

R1 47 ohms 1 w .

ok.....y si deben ser capacitores de lso no polarizados , de poliester o de ese tipo.
he hecho cientos ya y no dan problemas.

a veces si da problemas el Dz pero conviene ponerle una R de bajo valor en serie .
una de las cuestiones es uno calcular una Vcc maxima aceptable y una minima y asi juegas con la R y el Dz.

por otro lado ese esquema va ok si requieres un comun en el lado de la carga pr ejemplo el uso de un triac.

si usas un rele puedes hacer un puente de diodos con solo 2 diodos mas y asi la capacidad del C (y el tamaño) se reducen a la mitad.

saludos

PD......dinos, no dejes de hacerlo que capacitores usaste......los que explotaron.  
alguie que pueda convendria que le ponga una foto.
estan ros rojizos de poliester , los blancos esos que parecen un arrollado ....esos negros que tambien se usan para ventiladores de techo.....en fin, lso no polarizados de 250v o 400v mejor

PD:
ojo quizas ahora aunque pongas bien el capacitor no obtengas nada por que ya se puso algo en corto.....el dz por ejemplo.
a revisar los compo. por separado 
NO pruebes dicha fuente sin el dz......usa otro o usa como carga una R = 470 ohms .
si probas ese circuito sin carga tendras una Vcc altisima y te va a volar el electrolitico ese de filtro.

recorda siempre que si tuviste un pum pudieron haber muerto mas de uno .


----------



## pepechip (Jun 18, 2008)

Tu esquema esta correcto,
 te aconsejo que con otra fuente comprueves cuanta intensidad necesita tu circuito, y verifiques si este es capaz de proporcionartela.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 18, 2008)

jesus112233 dijo:
			
		

> ...EL capacitor que debe bajar la tension me explota a los 5 seg de alimentar el circuito. la primera vez casi me saca un ojo de la cara. ja ja
> 
> primero use un capacitor electrolitico, y me explota


Correcto. No podia pasa otra cosa... el condensador debe ser NO polarizado.



> luego use uno no polarizado electrolitico, pero no obtengo voltaje ni corriente a la salida del mismo; y con un capacitor de poliester tampoco obtuve nada a la salida.
> 
> Mi pregunta es; *Que estoy haciendo mal? *


Estas poniendo un condensador muy chico.
La corriente maxima que te puede entregar ese circuito (117Vca 60Hz) son ~15mA por microfaradio (si lo hicieras de onda completa serian ~30mA por uF).

Es decir, con capacitor de 1uF --> Imax=15mA 
Con 2.2uF --> Imax = 33mA   etc


Estas fuentes son practicas con corrientes bajas, si el circuito a alimentar consume mas de 50mA te conviene usar transformador.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 18, 2008)

te hago una simple observacion, coloca el capacitor en serie con un puente de diodos de 4 diodos, el circuito que vos hiciste es lo que se conoce como doblador de tension de media onda, si sacas el diodo zener y dejas solo el cap de salida (ambos condensadores del mismo valor) la tension de salida seria 330Vp.... lo dejo expuesto a ver la opinion del resto....


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 3, 2009)

Hola.
En la resistencia les esta cayendo el voltaje pico meno el voltaje del zéner, ya que el condensador está cargado como un condensador de filtro de alimentación.
Prueba ponerlo en la parte alterna del circuito.
Algo así como lo muestra el gráfico.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## vizcainolinero (Ene 3, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> En la resistencia les esta cayendo el voltaje pico meno el voltaje del zéner, ya que el condensador está cargado como un condensador de filtro de alimentación.
> Prueba ponerlo en la parte alterna del circuito.
> Algo así como lo muestra el gráfico.
> ...


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 3, 2009)

Hola.
La entrada alterna no la pongas en tierra, estás corto circuitando un diodo del puente rectificador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 4, 2009)

vizcainolinero dijo:
			
		

> Hola ya lo corregi el archivo de la fuente gracias por hacerme caer en cuenta.......con respecto a lo q dices si esta dicipando 0.5W no deberia calentarse......pq la resistencia es de 1W


Cuando colocas en algún esquema una resistencia de 1 W significa que "Puede" por su tamaño y forma de construcción disipar "esa" potencia sin dañarse.
Pero si esta disipando 1/2W se calienta, no lo suficiente como para dañarse pero si se calienta


----------



## individual (Feb 8, 2012)

hola, 

Tengo una corriente de red alterna de 220v pulsante (activa 0,5 seg. y apagada 0,5 seg) que alimenta un destellador.

Necesito 12 voltios en CC, y quería obtenerlos de esta fuente de alterna -no tengo otra forma-.

El consumo del circuito que quiero alimentar es bajo, de unos 100mA.

¿Cómo puedo hacerlo?

Pienso que una fuente clásica con un 7812 y un gran condensador de rizado y otro electrolítico grande a la salida del 7812 permitiría que aportaran ellos la energía almacenada cuando no están los 220v (cada medio segundo) hasta el siguiente medio segundo en que se activa otra vez la red a 220v.

Me podéis dar vuestras opiniones?

gracias y un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2012)

Pienso que si podría funcionar , un transformador de 12 Vac , rectificados (sobredimensioná mucho los díodos ! ) dan 17 , ahí si un gran capacitor y tu 7812 , a la salida de éste yo no pondría un gran capacitor , el normalito que dice el datasheet 

Saludos !


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2012)

individual dijo:
			
		

> ...Pienso que una fuente clásica con un 7812 y un gran condensador de rizado y otro electrolítico grande a la salida del 7812 permitiría que aportaran ellos la energía almacenada cuando no están los 220v (cada medio segundo) hasta el siguiente medio segundo en que se activa otra vez la red a 220v.


A la salida no tiene ningún sentido un condensador grande.

Usando en la entrada un C=4700uF y consumiendo 100mA  --> en 1/2" caen 11V

Si el trafo que usás es de ~24Vac (por ej), estarías cómodo.

Si el trafo fuera de 18Vac (25Vcc rectificado), tendrías que agrandar el condensador hasta unos 6800uF

Y si fuera uno de 12Vcc (17Vcc rectificado), ya necesitarías la aberración de 22000uF --> comprá otro trafo.


----------



## individual (Feb 8, 2012)

Gracias a los dos por contestar.
Entonces tengo que sobredimensionar la intensidad de los diodos y supongo que la del secundario del Tr no? ¿a cuántos Amperios?

Eduardo, el Tr de 24Vca te refieres a la tensión eficaz del secundario no? (soy bastante principiante y estoy aprendiendo) sería 34Vpp, ¿no sería demasiada para el 7812?

¿Qué os parece un TR de 24Vca con un condensador de 6.800uF 50V, cuanto cae la tensión en 0,5seg?

gracias nuevamente


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2012)

individual dijo:
			
		

> Gracias a los dos por contestar.
> Entonces tengo que sobredimensionar la intensidad de los diodos y supongo que la del secundario del Tr no? ¿a cuántos Amperios?


Vos hablaste de un consumo de 100mA, eso es nada. Con diodos 1N400x y un trafo de 9+9 @ 300mA (usas los extremos: 18Vac) estás sobrado.



> Eduardo, el Tr de 24Vca te refieres a la tensión eficaz del secundario no? (soy bastante principiante y estoy aprendiendo) sería 34Vpp, ¿no sería demasiada para el 7812?


Hay 7812 que soportan hasta 40V (ver el sufijo), es cuestión que verifiques primero con el datasheet de* ese *fabricante.



> ¿Qué os parece un TR de 24Vca con un condensador de 6.800uF 50V, cuanto cae la tensión en 0,5seg?


Acordate de la relación V-I en un capacitor: I = C dV/dt
Por lo tanto, si la corriente es constante será:
  I = C ΔV/Δt --> ΔV = I Δt /C = 0.1*0.5/0.0068 = 7.35V

Si la corriente no se mantiene constante obviamente no será ese valor, pero es lo que se toma de referencia para dimensionar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2012)

Pregunta , los díodos no van a trabajar un poco más exigidos aqui ?

Yo iba a unos 1N540X  por esos picos repetitivos de carga


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 8, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Pregunta , los díodos no van a trabajar un poco más exigidos aqui ?
> 
> Yo iba a unos 1N540X  por esos picos repetitivos de carga



Si en un rectificador 'normal' sobredimensionás los condensadores, vas a tener que usar diodos *como mucho*(exagerando) del triple de la corriente media en la carga. 

Como acá la corriente es baja (100mA), se pone un trafo chico y con eso ya tenés una resistencia equivalente en serie (prim+sec) de 2...10Ω que te limita el pico.
Y además la situación 'exigida' es solamente uno o dos ciclos cada 1", porque después el condensador queda cargado y los posteriores golpes de corriente son para 'reponer' esa descarga  a 100mA.
Es decir, con diodos de 1A te sobra por todos lados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2012)

Ah , si bien son solo 100 mA , como equivalentes a 200 mA durante las intermitencias , me imaginaba los picos similares a cuando rectificás media onda , solo por eso. Pero cierto que están más espaciados. Listo


----------



## individual (Feb 9, 2012)

hola a todos, ya de vuelta.


			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Acordate de la relación V-I en un capacitor: I = C dV/dt
> Por lo tanto, si la corriente es constante será:
> I = C ΔV/Δt --> ΔV = I Δt /C = 0.1*0.5/0.0068 = 7.35V



entiendo que en ese medio segundo la tensión de 24v del condensador cargado cae a 16,65v, que todavía sirve para alimentar el 7812.

Para un consumo mayor, lo podría arreglar aumentando en la misma proporción la capacidad del condensador, pero esto ¿no me obligaría a sobredimensionar los Amperios del puente de diodos y del secundario de Tr? o qué otra alternativa hay?

¿de cuántos voltios es recomendable el Condensador?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2012)

individual dijo:
			
		

> Para un consumo mayor, lo podría arreglar aumentando en la misma proporción la capacidad del condensador, pero esto ¿no me obligaría a sobredimensionar los Amperios del puente de diodos y del secundario de Tr? o qué otra alternativa hay?


Obligarte... te va a obligar cuando el pico de corriente en los diodos alcance valores preocupantes. Pero eso no depende exclusivamente del capacitor.
Si el trafo es una caca de 300mA y los diodos del puente de 1A, creo que ni con 1F tendrías problemas 

Como el capacitor es grande nada más que para poder suministrar energía durante 1/2" , con que tenga una resistencia en serie (digamos 2.2Ω  1W) te olvidás. La caída de tensión no es problema porque total está el 7812.



> ¿de cuántos voltios es recomendable el Condensador?


Como en cualquier rectificador: Mayor que la tensión de pico.


----------



## individual (Feb 9, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Si el trafo es una caca de 300mA y los diodos del puente de 1A, creo que ni con 1F tendrías problemas



el por qué me lo podrías explicar?



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Como el capacitor es grande nada más que para poder suministrar energía durante 1/2" , con que tenga una resistencia en serie (digamos 2.2Ω  1W) te olvidás. La caída de tensión no es problema porque total está el 7812.



la resistencia entre el Tr y el Condensador no?


----------



## Nilfred (Feb 9, 2012)

Como alternativa, a una batería de Pb también le encantan los pulsos.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 10, 2012)

individual dijo:
			
		

> el por qué me lo podrías explicar?
> la resistencia entre el Tr y el Condensador no?


 A ver...  Un ejercicio vale mas que 100 imágenes, y como 1imagen>=1000palabras ==> 1ejercicio>=100000palabras


​






La imagen es un esquema rectificador típico, como tratarlo analíticamente es engorroso, usá directamente un simulador y analizá lo siguiente:
- Corriente pico y corriente eficaz en lo diodos.
- Corriente eficaz en el trafo.

Tanto durante el transitorio inicial como en régimen permanente usando diferentes valores de R y C.  
Tené en cuenta que R representa la resistencia salida del trafo, y en un trafo chico puede ser de 10Ω y en uno grandecito de 0.1 y menos.


----------



## mario raito yagami (Feb 11, 2012)

holas como estan no encuentraba donde entrar asi que vengo por aca. necesito sacar 12 Vcc de una bateria de 6 Vcc 4.5A para alimentar un radio grabador noblex RD-U529 al 100%. la idea es hacerlo andar en medio de la nada con mi linterna  q tiene dicha bateria y ya que + de 30 horas de luz no voy a usar la gasto en otra cosa. gracias


----------



## fernandob (Feb 11, 2012)

yo apuntaba a que quizas ni necesites 100 mA , pero bueno, no importa.

un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2012)

mario raito yagami dijo:
			
		

> holas como estan no encuentraba donde entrar asi que vengo por aca. necesito sacar 12 Vcc de una bateria de 6 Vcc 4.5A para alimentar un radio grabador noblex RD-U529 al 100%. la idea es hacerlo andar en medio de la nada con mi linterna q tiene dicha bateria y ya que + de 30 horas de luz no voy a usar la gasto en otra cosa. gracias


 

Primero probalo con 6 V  . . .  quizás funcione 


Saludos !


----------



## individual (Mar 6, 2012)

hola, 
aunque pasó tiempo acabé montando una fuente, y has tenido razón fernandob, al final no necesité más de 50 mA y monté la fuente: Tr 24v, C 6.800 uF y 7812 +100nF

Dicha fuente aguanta bien sin caerse para esos 50 mA (para 100mA no)

muchas gracias a todos y saludos


----------



## mcrven (May 22, 2012)

individual dijo:
			
		

> hola,
> aunque pasó tiempo acabé montando una fuente, y has tenido razón fernandob, al final no necesité más de 50 mA y monté la fuente: Tr 24v, C 6.800 uF y 7812 +100nF
> 
> Dicha fuente aguanta bien sin caerse para esos 50 mA (para 100mA no)
> ...



Solo comento que, 6800 µF para 50 mA es una exageración.

Se ha podido determinar que es suficiente con 1000 µF por Ampere de carga. Más aún si se utiliza un regulador de tensión posterior pues, este elemento introduce un factor de multiplicación de la capacidad colocada a su entrada y por ello es que la capacidad a la salida del regulador es generalmente pequeña.

P.D.: Tarde me percaté de haber agregado algo a un hilo después de más de un año. Pero ya pasó y lo dejo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 22, 2012)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Solo comento que, 6800 µF para 50 mA es una exageración.


En una rectificación convencional claro que es una exageración, porque el condensador se recarga cada *10ms*. Pero este caso es diferente, porque se queda sin alimentación durante *500ms*, así que temés que pensar en algo unas *50 veces* mayor.



> Se ha podido determinar que es suficiente con 1000 µF por Ampere de carga.


Ese es un criterio muy popular pero tiene sus limitaciones.

Durante *10ms a 1A* en el condensador de 1000u *caen 10V*, por lo tanto es aplicable a circuitos donde esta caída no tenga importancia.


Si aplicamos este criterio a la fuente en cuestión, como el tiempo entre "recargas" es *50 veces* mayor, el condensador debería ser de:
C = 1000u * 50mA * *50* = 2500uF​Si tenemos en cuenta que con ese valor de C caerán 10V (demasiado) ==> hay que poner uno de por lo menos el doble. Tal como se terminó poniendo.


----------

